# Beginner Mtn Bike for $800 - $900



## Sunnyb (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All;
I'm in the market for my first mountain bike. I've ridden the Specialized Jynx, Cannondale Tango and the Ghost Lanao 3 (sold @ REI). 

When I first started looking I thought that I could get a decent bike for around $500. However, I feel like I should spend a little extra to get a nicer bike, because I will likely keep it for a few years and I think I'll be riding a lot. 

I liked the Ghost @ REI which has put me at $850. It has front & rear Shimano hydraulic disc brakes and remote lockout. Is anyone here familiar with the Ghost brand? I'm a little hesitant to spend that kind of $ on a brand that is new to this market, but at least it's made in Germany and not China. Any input on Ghost or suggestions of other bikes to consider at would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The Jynx comp is nice, but I'd go for the ghost for the extra $50. Slightly better components. I've heard people talking about them in general, and haven't heard anything bad. And it's from REI, which has historically had a good return policy if it's truly bad. Might keep an eye out on their coupon sales too. I've frequently seen their annual sale events where they give out 20% off coupons. Don't know if they're good for bikes or not though.

From what I've seen and heard, womens specific bikes usually cost more than comparable men's bike. If you're not averse to a men's bike, you might get more bang for your buck, and just get a better seat (maybe at a discount or for trade on the stock seat). EDIT. take that back. Just looked at men's specialized. Basically same price for same components.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ghost bikes are "Engineered in Germany"...made someplace else.


----------



## Sunnyb (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply watts888. I'm open to a men's frame, but my inseam is 28". Shopping last weekend was kinda disappointing since many shops didn't have an xs in stock to test ride. What are your thoughts on the Cannondale Tango 4 
( Tango 4 - TANGO - MOUNTAIN - WOMEN'S - BIKES - 2015 ) compared to the Ghost?


----------



## Sunnyb (Nov 9, 2011)

Ahhhh, gotcha RS VR6.... I didn't catch the "engineered" part. In my reading I was under the impression that they were *made* in Germany. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

hard to justify the increase in cost for the tango. This definately gets into the "feel" of the bike. If it feels better than the ghost or jinx, it's worth it. From a component standpoint, not worth it.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

the REI coupon is good for Novara and Diamondback brands only.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I've been shopping for a bike for my wife now for a bit. Still haven't pulled the trigger. If you think you like the Specialized brand, I'd say save up a bit more and get the Jet Expert. I think it has the best value for the price and components. You will have greater pride of ownership, and that should translate to being more motivated to go ride. They sell for about $1150.

Specialized Bicycle Components

ben


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you're willing to do the assembly, this is a pretty good deal once you count 20% off and free shipping
Diamondback Overdrive Sport 29er Mountain Bike - Nashbar Exclusive


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

A 29er for someone with a 28" inseam? That may not be such a great idea.


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

Thread is a week old already, but we just went through this with my daughter who is 5'1". She rode the Jynx, Jynx Sport, Myka 26, Trek Skye S, and Giant Liv Tempt 3. All in a 15.5 frame, or as close as possible. Didn't like the fit or feel of the Myka, Skye, or Tempt anywhere near as much as the Jynx so i couldn't get much other feedback out of her on those. We did go to the Scott/Diamondback dealer but they were still selling off skis and snowboards and had nothing in stock yet to ride. Couldn't have gotten into a Scott at our final purchase price anyway, it seems.

The upgraded fork on the Jynx Sport and Jynx Comp ("custom tuned" w/ damping) is no gimmick, it is much nicer/softer/plusher than the base model Jynx fork. I confess I put my way-too-big body on both for a bit and it seems they softened up the spring rates and allowed the fluid to help make up the difference. Nothing like my Fox air fork, but similar in feel to my old Judy SL coil, which I rode happily for about 10 years. The base Jynx fork by comparison is stiffer and clangs back up to it's top-out point each time it's compressed. Between that, the WSD hydro brakes, the flat black color, the name , the fit _for her_, and just the ease and smoothness of how everything worked together, she was hooked. So if you rode the base Jynx, it may be worth a ride on the Sport or Comp if they have one in stock. Big difference in forks and brake feel make for a completely different overall bike.

After this experience it reaffirmed to me that there is much more to buying a bike than parts and price, you have to find the ride for you by, well, riding. Dirty little truth be told the Spesh dealer is a customer of mine so there was some discount involved (as there would have been on the base model and the Myka). It would have been harder to justify at full retail but I was nearly ready to pay it as much as she loved it, just like I would have bought the Trek or Liv if they were her favorite. 
Loves it, that is. We just got back from a 4 mile neighborhood ride with her on it.:thumbsup:


----------

